# staff type question



## mantis (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello
i am about to buy a staff for my kung fu class and now i found 2 types of staffs Bo's and Jo's. does anybody know the difference?
and maybe where to get one? 
the ones im looking at are on amazon.com!

thanks


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2005)

Usually a jo is about 4' long and is often used more like a sword. Usually a bo is nearer to 6' long and is used as a staff. But a bo especially can vary in length.

Both of these are Japanese--you might need something a little different for a Chinese martial art. Some of them use very long or very flexible staves.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

The Bo and Jo are two entirely different weapons with different applications.  What is the context of the training for which they are intended?  Physical difference....a Jo is approx 4 ft long, a Bo is typically about 6 ft.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

Gotta work onmy typing speed...Arnisador beat me to it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 19, 2005)

As has already been mentioned, what you plan on using it for will determine if you should go with a Bo Staff or a Jo Staff. For our Kung Fu staff forms I use this  Bo Staff. http://www.martialartsmart.net/30-60t.html


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2005)

Ask your instructor whether you need to buy a jo or a bo stick (or both?).  Since you are training in your kung fu class, it would be well to ask which.

- Ceicei


----------



## mantis (Dec 19, 2005)

yes, this is exactly what im looking at
what i need is a 72" (6 ft) staff, with some flexibility too, although wooden!
imma be using it to learn staff forms (maybe beat up my brother at some points, but im buying him one too to be fair) i expect me to have to hit it against the ground at some points so im hoping it wouldnt break
thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 19, 2005)

Ask your instructor what to get, there are also different things a staff can be made of, and they handle really different.  If you order a solid oak one and you are being taught a form that should use a fairly flexible rattan one you'll end up ordering again.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2005)

Bo and Jo are typically Japanese style staffs.  Bo is typically 6 feet long, and Jo is typically 4 feet long.  These are usually made of a hardwood like oak.

For kung fu, you probably want a waxwood staff.  See this other thread for more info. http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2811


----------



## jdinca (Dec 19, 2005)

Find out if he wants a bo staff, or a tapered staff. Each have different applications and shouldn't be substituted for each other.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 19, 2005)

Ask your instructor... he should be able to provide what you need for what you're learning.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 19, 2005)

Chinese Arts typically prefer a white waxwood staff, tapered slightly, but only at ONE end.  

Japanese Arts use Bo's or Jo's.  There are 2 types of Bo's, they are either tapered at BOTH ends, or they are symetrical, more like a dowel.

-Michael


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 19, 2005)

Another thing is that a jo staff is typically a good bit thinner than its corresponding bo staff counterpart.  This reduces the weight to even more of an extend, and allows it to be used one-handed with relative ease.  

If you get a jo or bo, I strongly recommend against most types of oak, unless you can get a tight-grained cut.  Most red and white oak woods are porous, with the red oak ones being even moreso.  

What are you going to be using this staff for?  Just forms?  Contact drills?


----------



## clfsean (Dec 19, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Chinese Arts typically prefer a white waxwood staff, tapered slightly, but only at ONE end.
> 
> Japanese Arts use Bo's or Jo's. There are 2 types of Bo's, they are either tapered at BOTH ends, or they are symetrical, more like a dowel.
> 
> -Michael


 
Depends if the material being presented is a single or double ended stick. If single ended, sure the rat tail staff is used/preferred. But if double ended, you don't want to use a single for it. It doesn't feel right in the hands or work correctly.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 19, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Another thing is that a jo staff is typically a good bit thinner than its corresponding bo staff counterpart. This reduces the weight to even more of an extend, and allows it to be used one-handed with relative ease.
> 
> If you get a jo or bo, I strongly recommend against most types of oak, unless you can get a tight-grained cut. Most red and white oak woods are porous, with the red oak ones being even moreso.
> 
> What are you going to be using this staff for? Just forms? Contact drills?


 
I have a hickory rokushakubo that's about 14 years in my posession & is magnificent. When I was active in JMA it was great, but with the CMA I do now there's only certain times I can use it & not worry about snapping it on the ground. But it's a champ!!


----------



## Eric Daniel (Dec 20, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> Hello
> i am about to buy a staff for my kung fu class and now i found 2 types of staffs Bo's and Jo's. does anybody know the difference?
> and maybe where to get one?
> the ones im looking at are on amazon.com!
> ...


The difference between a Bo and a Jo is that a bo is usually 6'tall and a jo is about 4' tall. You can purcahse online at centuryfitness.com Hope that helps


----------



## mantis (Dec 20, 2005)

yep
that all helps
thanks to all...
i think what im looking for was actually the waxwood white staff that's made of some tree root or something like that.
thanks


----------



## mantis (Dec 23, 2005)

just wanted to document this for future reference (if any)
i ended up buying 2 waxwood staffs 84" long and tappered at only one end..
it was bummed that they are too skinny i think! like an inch at the thickest end..
i think school is gonna force me to buy one from them, which could be a bit pricy! oh well...
thanks to all


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 24, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> just wanted to document this for future reference (if any)
> i ended up buying 2 waxwood staffs 84" long and tappered at only one end..
> it was bummed that they are too skinny i think! like an inch at the thickest end..
> i think school is gonna force me to buy one from them, which could be a bit pricy! oh well...
> thanks to all



What does your school sell?


----------



## mantis (Dec 24, 2005)

i have no clue!
i know they sell the waxwood tappered on one side
all i saw is their staffs standing against the wall
they looked thicker to me. not a lot thicker
but mine look like speghettis dude!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 24, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i have no clue!
> i know they sell the waxwood tappered on one side
> all i saw is their staffs standing against the wall
> they looked thicker to me. not a lot thicker
> but mine look like speghettis dude!



LOL! Keep us posted. I'm curious to know what the difference is.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 24, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> i have no clue!
> i know they sell the waxwood tappered on one side
> all i saw is their staffs standing against the wall
> they looked thicker to me. not a lot thicker
> but mine look like speghettis dude!


 
You can get better ones than that.  PM me if you are interested, I can help you get a heftier one.


----------



## mantis (Dec 24, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> You can get better ones than that.  PM me if you are interested, I can help you get a heftier one.


u tried to message me
but it arrived empty
i tried to send u back but your inbox is full!
thanks


----------

